# Looking for Leather Holster maker



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know of a leather holster maker in the Alabama, Northern FL, Southern Mississippi areas? I'm looking for a holster that no one apparently normally makes. So, I guess I will have to have one made. I dont want to order off of a website. I would rather talk in person because what I want is kind of particular.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you tried to make/design one yourself? I am not a leather worker by any stretch of the imagination, but I have made 3 holsters for myself, including a western style buscadero holster. It's not hard, but time consuming. There are a bunch of easy to follow videos on youtube, and you can see where/how to modify your particular design.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

That has been my most recent idea. There is a local festival called "Pioneer Days" that is this weekend. There is a vendor that sells skins and leather there. Gonna go take a look.

I know that I can make the holster. It is the harness that I am worried about. At the very least, I can make a crossdraw waist holster. But i want a crossdraw under arm holster that is not vertical. I bought an Uncle Mikes that is vertical and I hate it. I cant draw the pistol.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

There used to be a guy that would show up to the Foggy Hollow bluegrass gathering up close to gadsden alabama. But they haven't had that little festival in the last year or two. I had a custom banjo strap made while I jammed out to bluegrass music.
He made custom holsters for pistols


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you tried Mernickle yet? Here is a standard shoulder holster, but I am sure that if you spoke to him ahead of time, it would be an easy fix to do a crossdraw. http://www.mernickleholsters.com/sh/sh5.html


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I had never heard of them. I like the looks of what they do, but I kinda wanted someone semi-local.

But I've gone and done it now.... I went last weekend and bought a whole double shoulder hide and a bunch of leather working tools.... Uh OH!!! :yes:
Officially dangerous now...


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

There is a local holster maker on this sight that can make one for you, from 
*Contact Information*

Hr Custom Holsters Llc
7926 Lola Circle
Navarre, FL 32566:thumbsup:

Hr Custom Holsters Llc is located in Navarre, Florida and is listed as an active Limited Liability Company

Keep us in the loop on how this works out for you?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> There is a local holster maker on this sight that can make one for you, from
> *Contact Information*
> 
> Hr Custom Holsters Llc
> ...


Thanks. If mine turns out to be an epic failure, I'll check this guy out. :whistling:


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Holster*

There is Panhandle Cowboys ,affiliated with Single Action Shooter .they meet at Escambia River Muzzle Loader ! They are on the internet . Maxfold


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

NoMoSurf said:


> I had never heard of them. I like the looks of what they do, but I kinda wanted someone semi-local.
> 
> But I've gone and done it now.... I went last weekend and bought a whole double shoulder hide and a bunch of leather working tools.... Uh OH!!! :yes:
> Officially dangerous now...


 
Gangsta


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Check with Oak Ridge Gun Range in Midway( Gulf Breeze /Navarree area...across from the zoo hwy.98). Their is a guy from, Crestview or DeFuniak Springs that makes the leather holsters they carry in the retail store...... sweet looking and reasonably priced.


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Mountain Rose Leather & Goods in Crestview, FL
Rob & Rona Reitz are the owners
Phone#: 850-689-7544
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.mountainroseleather.com


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I ended up buying a half cow hide and about $200 in leather working supplies. Gonna make my own. I already made an outside the waistband "open carry" for my derringer. It worked out well for a learning experiment.


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

Howard Finley at custom leather incorporated in pensacola 850 9440968 as long as its not a boot can do it. He buys whole leather hides. Im his son i've watched alot of holsters from rifle to revolver and autos.


----------

